# Illustrator can't create outlines



## szazzy (Oct 29, 2003)

I am putting together a 8.5 x 11 in page for a flyer. Whenever I send anything to the printers, I always convert my text to outlines so I don't have to embed my fonts when I send it. This feature has always worked perfectly until today. Whenever I select everything (or even one thing) and I hit "Create Outlines", the entire program shuts down. I have 512MB of DDR, and run a ram monitoring program that at the time said I had 384 mb free for use by Illustrator so I don't think its a memory issue but I don't know! Can someone please help?


----------



## Teknolyfe (Feb 12, 2004)

Try installing the updates to Illustrator, which version are you running? Also, perhaps you are using styles on those fonts and its having trouble making them vector, because of the style, which shouldnt work to begin with, for a test just type out a normal line and try to outline it. Just a few thoughts. Let us know.


----------

